
How Browsers React to a Poor SSL Implementation - fmavituna
http://www.scanmysite.net/blog/how-browsers-react-to-a-poor-ssl-implementation
======
autoref
Solution: use protocol-relative URLs now

[http://autoref.com/blog/2012/09/13/the-tech-behind-
autoref-p...](http://autoref.com/blog/2012/09/13/the-tech-behind-autoref-
protocol-relative-urls/)

